# Double Bay(Syd Harbour) Saturday Morn for Tailor



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be going out at 5am for a try at the Tailor that have been feeding around Farm Cove etc.
I will be leaving from the beach beside the 18' skiff club at Double Bay at Bay street.
Look forward to any one else joining me.


----------

